# flat base problem



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

I seem to have encountered a strange problem.
I can`t ride flat base confortable , toe or heel side only.
Stance i use is 74 cm , 18/-9.
This issue i have is new to me and i can`t seem to find where the problem is.
If you have any ideeas please help me out


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

well you shouldn't actually need to ride completley flat based anyways..even just a slight edge is ideal.

buuut me and a buddy go flat based all the time and just point it straight down the mountin to see who can go the fastest and can hold it the longest. it depends on your skill level IMO. but if you really want to ride flat it helps to put most of your weight to the rear. it helps lock in the board more.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Did you de-tune your tip and tail?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

maybe so , but tricks that dont involve rotations require for me to start from flat base
that is my problem mostly , not riding down the mountain.

No i didnt de-tune the board , could that affect so much ?


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

actually I usually take off from jumps for a grab with my weight slightly over my toes.


----------



## York (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm guessing the problem is that you cannot even balance with a stance of 74cm. Unless you're over 7 feet tall. I didn't even know there are board companies that make such wide inserts, unless you drilled your own. That's like 29 inches, maybe that was a typo though? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

the board starts to go sideways or i catch an edge . the problem may be in the shoulders , maybe i point my upper body down the hill , because i dont seem to have this flat base problem when riding switch.

stance width is 64 actually. there was a typo. and i`m 180 tall


----------



## n2i1c3k7 (Jun 23, 2009)

i have the same exact problem


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

How new to riding are you? This is something from my experience that just take time getting used to.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

I`ve been riding for 6 years , and this issue is new to me 
it started last season and it`s bugging me ever since.
so i blamed it on changing the gear , because before i had this bug i had no trouble hitting rails or jumps .
now i have lost my confidence a little and i want to clear this issue before i start spending money on new gear


----------



## Prophecies (Oct 1, 2009)

Your problem is your weight distribution, and upper body rotation. Just like what Snowolf said. Try that. I can garantee you that this will solve your problem. Also, depending on what your riding style is, you'll want to detune your edges if you are planning on doing mainly park.


----------

